
Software Job Matcher – Quickly match your experience to jobs - peterwallhead
http://match.talenthunch.com/
======
sparkslabs
Conflating github projects as being "your experience", is not really sensible
really. After all, github is only 8 years old at this point, and many real
world projects (ie the day job where your experience lies) can't be in github
public repositories. (And for many predate the existance of github)

For a selection of good reasons as to why using github like this is a bad
metric take a look at:

[https://blog.jcoglan.com/2013/11/15/why-github-is-not-
your-c...](https://blog.jcoglan.com/2013/11/15/why-github-is-not-your-cv/)

(There are lots of good counterpoints to the arguments there in the hackernews
discussion of that post here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6738952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6738952)
\- but personally I still think it's incredibly dangerous to start assuming
that you can really measure experience from github.

After all, do you also include repositories forked, but not worked on? If so,
it'd be incredibly easy to game this...

As a toy it seems kinda fun/neat, but as a tool... far less so.

------
edem
Just a note: If I input an invalid username there are no projects but I am not
notified that the username was non-existing.

~~~
peterwallhead
Developer here: Thanks for that. Yep, I haven't worked out a nice way to
present that notification yet.

------
jesserayadkins2
Neat tool, but the results are disappointing for me. :(

~~~
peterwallhead
Developer here: Thanks. It becomes more useful with the more language
experience you have. Plus, if the languages you use are less common then it
will struggle to return relevant job matches.

